# Turning off Autostop?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Keep your A/C on max and it will reduce the number of times auto-stop activates.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

So far, the indications are there is no "off" switch.

I think someone has indicated that if you creep forward, the car will restart and won't shutdown again during that stop.


----------



## sedanfan (Jun 17, 2016)

Only thing you can do is never buy a car with autostop to begin with. Along with that I'd say never buy a car with DI either. Enjoying my 2011 Cruze with port injection and no autostop. TYVM.

Only other alternative I can think of is have one of the Tuners make a custom tune to turn it off if it's possible for them to do so.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Put shifter in L and select M6. Start stop defeated.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Trifecta is _supposedly_ disabling it with a tune they're working on, so it won't be long I'm sure until Jerry figures out how to do it with a tune.


----------



## Tom99 (Dec 10, 2013)

The autostop feature, is what kept me from upgrading me 2013 Cruze to a new 2016 Cruze.
At 24,000 miles, I'll keep it a while longer.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

You can shift to "L6" to disable it but it is not recommended for fuel mileage as it disregards your adaptive shift points and stays in each gear longer thinking you are going to manually shift it. I don't understand why every one is so against auto/stop all you have to do is just adjust your driving habits a little. creeping up when the light is red doesn't make it change any faster so just sit there not burning gas for 2 minutes. if you are trying to take off fast remember to creep forward first. The dealer i work at really hasn't seen much for issues with the system.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

bstern516 said:


> I was wondering if it is possible to turn off autostop, It can get really anoying in stop and go trafic!


What specifically is annoying about it?

Also, I didn't think the LS had start/stop, but that's good to know.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

_MerF_ said:


> What specifically is annoying about it?
> 
> Also, I didn't think the LS had start/stop, but that's good to know.


Yeah only manual lacks the feature.


----------



## alandrose (Jun 1, 2017)

I think the “Auto Stop” feature will cost you unnecessary repairs in the long run. The starter motor is working more the necessary. The crankshaft is taking a beating because the bearings are being drained of oil while stopped. And the torque converter has a slight but noticeable jerk when starting after a stop. I hope Chevrolet will work on this feature soon so I can turn “Auto Stop” off.


----------



## madison1995 (Aug 5, 2017)

Bump


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

There is no way to turn it off. It’s off for me, because I have a BNR tune. But, other than that, you’re stuck with it. 

And, for the people that talk about the extra wear and tear, on the car. Auto start cars are designed to do just that. “Auto Start.” The started motors are totally different from a regular starter, the battery is different. It’s a deep cycle battery, it also holds the line pressure in the transmission to keep everything ready for that next start. It’s not going to wear anything out, prematurely. It’s a well thought out design, and the cars parts are designed around being able to start more times than normal. One of the first things you will notice, is, it starts almost instantly, after you (in my case) press the start button. With just 1 or 2 cranks, it instantly fires to life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Overbuilt (Jan 13, 2017)

I for one love it. It's my favorite feature of my 17 cruze hatchback! Like another poster said you have to adjust your driving habits and quit trying to creep. Sitting in stupid stop and go traffic or at a light it saves minutes upon minutes of gas. I turn the AC off and crack the windows as I'm not going to melt in 2 or 3 minutes. Once I get going again I put it in eco ac. That's also why I'm averaging 38.8mpg the last 2 tanks. I wish it had a timer that counted the seconds auto stop was engaged with an estimate of fuel saved. 

To all the people who say it's bad or they want it off, must be professional auto mechanics and know more than GM.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Overbuilt said:


> I for one love it. It's my favorite feature of my 17 cruze hatchback! Like another poster said you have to adjust your driving habits and quit trying to creep. Sitting in stupid stop and go traffic or at a light it saves minutes upon minutes of gas. I turn the AC off and crack the windows as I'm not going to melt in 2 or 3 minutes. Once I get going again I put it in eco ac. That's also why I'm averaging 38.8mpg the last 2 tanks. I wish it had a timer that counted the seconds auto stop was engaged with an estimate of fuel saved.
> 
> To all the people who say it's bad or they want it off, must be professional auto mechanics and know more than GM.


I had a cruze hatch loaner car for two days, drove it 430miles. I did mostly highway, I got like 41 mpg. The auto stop works ok, I just find in very annoying, so it saves 50 cents worth of gas my tank, I think it’s great to have it, but just give me a button so I can disable it, everyone wins.


----------



## petemacmahon (Oct 4, 2017)

_MerF_ said:


> What specifically is annoying about it?


Sorry, I'm with the OP on this one. Freaking HATE IT. If I could turn it off, I would. AND, you can't convince me yet that we won't see longevity issues in a few years.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

petemacmahon said:


> Sorry, I'm with the OP on this one. Freaking HATE IT. If I could turn it off, I would. AND, you can't convince me yet that we won't see longevity issues in a few years.


Put it in L6 then. It's turned off.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

petemacmahon said:


> _MerF_ said:
> 
> 
> > What specifically is annoying about it?
> ...


BNR can tune it off


----------



## Overbuilt (Jan 13, 2017)

Trifecta Performance tune will also turn it off as long as cruise control switch is in the off position.


----------



## st1100man (Dec 17, 2017)

Just got a 2017 Diesel. Auto stop is annoying.
This car squeezes out soooo much from a drop of diesel,
I can's see the viability of shutting it off or a minute or 2.
I do a lot of car repair and maintenance, and can see that 
this would indeed cause more wear on the eng/trans/starter.


----------

